# Two Bridges River Access



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

Toby, does the America the Beautiful Nat'l Parks/BLM pass cover state bridge and 2 bridges?

Mywife thought it was weird seeing a sign that said Please pay $5 to use the potty at State Bridge.

SH


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

*float time*

Whats the float time from state bridge to twin bridges at this level?


----------



## Hannah_at_BLM (Oct 20, 2010)

*America the Beautiful Pass and float time*

The America the Beautiful Pass, the BLM seasons pass, and day passes bought at Pumphouse and Radium all work at State Bridges and Two Bridges. The money for the seasons pass and day pass goes directly into the site to purchase toilet paper, trash bags, toilet cleaning, staff (to monitor launches and clean the facilities), road work, launch repairs, site host at State Bridge, phones, etc. Many people driving by State Bridge on their way to Steamboat see a toilet, stop and use it and continue on. This adds to our costs for the items listed above. We really appreciate people paying so we can keep these sites in the best shape as possible. If you have any additional questions, comments or concerns about why these sites are fee sites or suggestions, please feel free to call me (Hannah Schechter) at (970) 724-3008 or email [email protected].

The current float time between State Bridge and Two Bridges is between 1.5 to 2 hours, depending on how often you are stopping and wind conditions.

Have fun out there!


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes, the repairs and improvements made recently to State Bridge were funded entirely by user fees.

This frees up Eagle County Open Space funds for additional land purchases and new access sites.


----------



## CROE (Jul 29, 2008)

So....do we need to pay a fee for any use of Two bridges and State Bridge? ie to use bathroom, put in, take out, leave/park car, all of these? How about the downstream access points also? thanks, Chet


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

CROE said:


> So....do we need to pay a fee for any use of Two bridges and State Bridge? ie to use bathroom, put in, take out, leave/park car, all of these? How about the downstream access points also? thanks, Chet


Pumphouse, Radium, State Bridge, Two Bridges, and Dotsero require a fee, yes. However, if you have one of the passes Hannah mentioned you are covered. A seasons pass is $20, it is a great deal. 

Toby


----------



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

Toby, Hannah: thrilled with the additional access and amenities! Love the new options on the Colorado!!! Now how about an additional access or two between the sewer plant and Eagle on the Eagle???

SH


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Spade Hackle said:


> Toby, Hannah: thrilled with the additional access and amenities! Love the new options on the Colorado!!! Now how about an additional access or two between the sewer plant and Eagle on the Eagle???
> 
> SH


There is the Wolcott access point...


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

Right, BLM's Rock Park Campground/Boat launch just west of Wolcott breaks up the Edwards to Eagle section. 

I've been asked about a boat launch on the recently acquired Horn Ranch property. While we plan to install a new parking area on the western portion of the property, and will allow river access, we will not be building a new concrete ramp. Since Horn is only about 1.2 miles downstream from the Rock Park site it was *considered redundant.* 

We continue to have conversations with landowners all over Eagle County to pursue key access points to rivers and federal lands. Stay tuned!

Toby


----------



## Chuch (May 23, 2008)

Thanks Toby, keep up the good work, its appreciated.


----------



## Floaty73 (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks, Toby, for the information.


----------

